# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه > سوال: وبگردی ایمن

## miladnavad

سلام
دوستان من یه جایی کار میکنم که وقت آزاد زیاد دارم برای وبگردی ولی رو کامپیوتر محل کارم برنامه شرکتی هست که اطلاعات زیادی روش هست و نباید به هیچ عنوان آسیبی ببینه
حالا راهی هست بشه بدون ورود ویروس وبگردی کرد یه چیزی شبیه wmvare که البته برا کامپیوتر ضعیف (cpu دو هسته 1.6) 
یه برنامه هست شنیدم این کارو میکنهPanda Safe Browserحالا موندم استفاده کنم یا نه
اگه راهی بلدین ممنون میشم بدونم

----------

